# Oak Park Router Table



## B_Rod (Jan 7, 2008)

Okay, my table arrived about two weeks ago but me and my entire family(3 year old, 3 month old daughter, and wife) got bit by the worst cold ever. I finally have some energy back! I am new to routing and have a couple of questions?

The Oak Park table takes all of about 5 minutes to setup! It feels pretty solid. I do have a couple of issues with the table but I'm not sure how important they are. 

The first is the router mounting plate does not sit flush with the table top. The plate fits pretty tightly in the cutout and I cannot make it sit flush to the table. I would estimate it sits about 1/16" above the table. I ran some material across the table top and it grabs on the mounting plate.

The second is that I cannot center/align the circular cutout in the mounting plate to the router bit. I used the brass alignment pin and centering disc when mounting the router, but the bit is noticeably off center. How critical is this? Should I return the mounting plate? I dont see a way to adjust this misalignment since the router is mounted with with countersink screws which self center in their slot. I am using the 3 hole pattern in the Bosch 1617.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I have the same table and the plate sits just slightly higher than the table. That's intentional to avoid hitting the table on the out-feed side. I would advise you to call Oak-Park on the phone, they have techs that can help. I have found them to be a good company to deal with. The plate not centering with the router is another matter.
I would check with them to confirm that it is the proper plate for that particular router,
and if it is it may not be drilled properly. The bit must center in order to use guide bushings. It also must clear all of the bits that use a bearing for a guide.
That's my 2c worth.. Woodnut65


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

B_Rod said:


> Okay, my table arrived about two weeks ago but me and my entire family(3 year old, 3 month old daughter, and wife) got bit by the worst cold ever. I finally have some energy back! I am new to routing and have a couple of questions?
> 
> The Oak Park table takes all of about 5 minutes to setup! It feels pretty solid. I do have a couple of issues with the table but I'm not sure how important they are.
> 
> ...


Call Oak Park. The plate does sit slightly above the table as Woodnut as said. The bit however HAS to be centered. Back off the mounting screws, with the brass pin chucked up, let it recenter. If it's still not centered then the plate may be defective. They will make it right.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI B_Rod

1st. let me say I'm a big fan of Oak-Park equipment but things do go wrong now and then... why not just fix the error..

You didn't say how far off the mounting screws holes are, if it's with in a 1/8" you can fix it easy, just drill the holes out just a bit..(in the mounting plate)

The plate should fit FLAT with the table top, just use your router and cut out some of the stock that's under the plate (the lip..) use a pattern bit..
Place the plate under the pole stop to set it right...but I would go down just a bit more and put in 4 Allen set screws in the corners ,in that way you can adjust it just right...

Or you can pack it all back up and tell them to make it right,,but I would send both parts back to make sure they get it right..

Good Luck 
=============



B_Rod said:


> Okay, my table arrived about two weeks ago but me and my entire family(3 year old, 3 month old daughter, and wife) got bit by the worst cold ever. I finally have some energy back! I am new to routing and have a couple of questions?
> 
> The Oak Park table takes all of about 5 minutes to setup! It feels pretty solid. I do have a couple of issues with the table but I'm not sure how important they are.
> 
> ...


----------



## B_Rod (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I do like the table, It fits my needs well. The mounting plate has countersunk slots in it so moving them the required amount, i would guess about 1/8", is not an option as I don't think the the screws would lock down very well after that. I will give them a call to see what they can do? 

There seems to be a difference of opinion as to whether the plate should sit flat on the table or not?


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

I've never bought anything from Oak Park -- but have heard a lot of good things about them. But as mentioned -- a bad apple can slip through on any company.

As for the router plate sitting so high above the table it snags on the infeed side - personally I wouldn't like that - and would assume as you did - that it was a flaw. 
If it is an intentional part of the design as some have suggested -- I would think Oak Park would mention this in their documentation to avoid confusion. I know the Rousseau plate has a slight rise in the center and they make it very clear that it is intentional.

As for the bit not being centered in the guide -
obviously that means the bit is further from the guide on one side than the other -- clearly NOT a good thing if you are relying on specific measurements.

As for routing out this - or reboring that -- or modifying -- whatever --
To me the whole point of buying a kit that is advertised as being ready to go on assembly --- is just that. If I'm going to have to redo it -- I would rather just build it myself from scratch. --- but thats just me.

Personally I would call them and explain the problem as you did here -
get them to explain to me what if anything I was doing wrong 
-- and if they couldn't then request them to make things right.
From what I have heard in this forum -- I would bet you get good service.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

B Rod, the edges of the plate should set perfectly level with the table. If it is too high or low your work piece will catch on it. You should be able to slide the work piece across the table and plate as if it were all one surface.

Edit: Sorry DC, looks like your post just beat mine.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

The video "Router Magic" with Bob R. He states that the plate sits slightly higher than the table. So that the workpiece won't catch.

Where's Rick & Bob to help answer this?


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Hamlin said:


> The video "Router Magic" with Bob R. He states that the plate sits slightly higher than the table. So that the workpiece won't catch.
> Where's Rick & Bob to help answer this?


Just curious -- 
Does that video come with the table?
Or is that design feature mentioned anywhere in the documentation?

If so and a user just doesn't read it -- not Oak Park's problem.
If not ---- I think they are making a poor choice in not making it clear right up front that this is something they did on purpose and why.

I don't see how they could not know people were going to question this.
Bet a steak dinner B_Rod is not the first to consider it a flaw.

Mind you -- I am NOT criticizing the table -- it looks cool.
Clean lines - lightweight -- simple - sturdy.
If I had had the spare cash laying around when I built mine -- I might have bought it  and saved myself some time.
But if I had -- I too would have wondered why the plate didn't 'fit right'


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi DC. When I purchased mine, back a few yrs ago, the video came with. I'm not sure if it still does or not. I've just checked OP's site and not seeing it listed as being included. If this is the case then the customers are missing out on some major info.
The video shows how to mount the plate to the router, assembly of the table, introduces the box joint jig.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

In all of the pictures from the RWS I can find they all show the plate flat with the top of the router table..

==============


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> In all of the pictures from the RWS I can find they all show the plate flat with the top of the router table..
> 
> ==============


Perhaps this is why the video isn't shown as being included anymore. They may have changed the table.


----------



## B_Rod (Jan 7, 2008)

I didn't get a chance to call Oak Park today but will do so first thing in the morning. I have attached a picture of the centering problem. As you can hopefully see, you cant adjust the misalignment out due to there being 3 countersunk slots. If I loosen the three screws and center the pin everything just slides back when the screws are re-tightened.

Forgot to mention that I got the table on sale and at that time it came with the Router book and series 1 DVD. Both good resources for me. Have watched a bit of the DVD and it is very entertaining, educational, and very funny at times. The base plate does look to be flush mounted in the DVD but its tough to tell. The documentation does not mention if the plate should be flush or not.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

A kind of possibility about the centering problem.
It might be good for you to check your gotten base whether it is a correct model for your router or not.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*router table plate*

i have the table and my plate is flush with the top And the rest is fine also Didn't come with video So they may have change it? good luck I am sure it will be taken care of and made right I use my table probly every day for some project del


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My first commercial router table was a Triton and one corner of the plate was high, as the plate and table were made from pressed steel, there was nothing that I could do other than take it to the distributor who replaced it for me, however this one was worst than the first so they asked the factory to select a perfect one and send it direct to me.
So far as I'm concerned, and I do have considerable experience, the plate should be perfectly level with the table, not a fraction higher or lower.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi B_Rod

That's not to bad ,,,,, But you'er right it must be dead on center..

This is what I would do, put some masking tape on the back side of the mounting plate,take the screws out ,then flip the router over with the brass guide and pin in place then draw around the router base then remove the router and the router base and then drill 3 new holes to mount the router to the base plate and not use the slotted ones at all...quick and easy fix and you don't need to wait for OP to reship the plate, it's just some plastic, no big deal...

It's good chance you will get the same one from OP on the reship...

Good Luck


=========


B_Rod said:


> I didn't get a chance to call Oak Park today but will do so first thing in the morning. I have attached a picture of the centering problem. As you can hopefully see, you cant adjust the misalignment out due to there being 3 countersunk slots. If I loosen the three screws and center the pin everything just slides back when the screws are re-tightened.
> 
> Forgot to mention that I got the table on sale and at that time it came with the Router book and series 1 DVD. Both good resources for me. Have watched a bit of the DVD and it is very entertaining, educational, and very funny at times. The base plate does look to be flush mounted in the DVD but its tough to tell. The documentation does not mention if the plate should be flush or not.


----------



## B_Rod (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello everyone. I called Oak Park yesterday and they are sending me a new router plate to fix the centering problem. I was told that since the plates are CNC cut I would likely get the same thing if they replaced it with the same style plate I currently have so I decided to go with the blank router plate with precut vaccu plate cutouts and I will drill the mounting holes for the 1617 myself. I had to pay for the new plate but I will get credit when I mail my current plate back to Oak Park.

I really think having three countersunk slots to mount the router is a design flaw. I gives you no room to adjust for any error incurred during manufacture. Consequently the router will center wherever the c'sink screws find their center when they are tightened. I will use counter bored mounting holes when I drill the mounting holes in the new plate and align them with their centering disc and pin. Any opinions on this?

I was also told that their mounting plate is designed to sit slightly above the table. My plate looks like it is a bit less than 1/16" above the table. Their reason is that few cuts are started off the router mounting plate so catching on the infeed side should not be an issue too often and this setup guarantees you will not catch on the outfeed side. I don't have an opinion either way as this is my first router table so I will just use it as is for a while and I can rework it if it turns out to be troublesome.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

B_Rod said:


> . . .
> I was also told that their mounting plate is designed to sit slightly above the table. My plate looks like it is a bit less than 1/16" above the table. Their reason is that few cuts are started off the router mounting plate so catching on the infeed side should not be an issue too often and this setup guarantees you will not catch on the outfeed side. I don't have an opinion either way as this is my first router table so I will just use it as is for a while and I can rework it if it turns out to be troublesome.
> Thanks again for the help.


Their explanation makes sense.
Can't say I totally agree - but at least there is some reasoning behind it.
If they are so convinced that this is a good idea -- I still say they owe it to their customers to point it out in their ads - or at least their documentation.
Avoid a lot of confusion.

Sounds like they did make a solid effort to assist you with the centering issue.

Overall have to give them kudos.
Haven't dealt with them yet -- but certainly would.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi B_Rod

Many of the router mounting base plates don't use the counter sink/sunk type holes they use a flat bottom hole (pocket type) and pan head screws because they found out over time that it works the best, if gives the end user a way to adjust the router on center unlike the 82 deg.coiunter sunk type hole that will pull the plate to one side or the other..if the hole is not on dead center with all the other holes...the ones that come with 82 deg.slot type holes are the worse, it's geometry thing and can be very hard to get it right all the time...if the Mfg. moves the hole by 1/16" the setup will not work.

Also many of the base plates come with set screws in the corners/sides because they know it's hard to get them true every time...( the drop in pocket for the plate) most of the tops are made with man made wood and it not always the same every time from one run to the next they try to keep it true BUT...

To make my point look at the MilesCraft base plates they will fit 98% of the routers on the market today because they use the flat bottom mounting holes and pan head screws ....but you can still use the 82 deg.counter sunk screws in some of the holes because the holes are flat bottom type...


So to say when you get your new plate put in flat bottom screw holes and it will work out from the get go..


Good Luck

=========




B_Rod said:


> Hello everyone. I called Oak Park yesterday and they are sending me a new router plate to fix the centering problem. I was told that since the plates are CNC cut I would likely get the same thing if they replaced it with the same style plate I currently have so I decided to go with the blank router plate with precut vaccu plate cutouts and I will drill the mounting holes for the 1617 myself. I had to pay for the new plate but I will get credit when I mail my current plate back to Oak Park.
> 
> I really think having three countersunk slots to mount the router is a design flaw. I gives you no room to adjust for any error incurred during manufacture. Consequently the router will center wherever the c'sink screws find their center when they are tightened. I will use counter bored mounting holes when I drill the mounting holes in the new plate and align them with their centering disc and pin. Any opinions on this?
> 
> ...


----------



## B_Rod (Jan 7, 2008)

The people Oak Park are easy to deal with, very helpful, and I have no complaints.

Forgot to mention that Oak Park gave me a centering disc at no charge since I was using the inlay kit and alignment pin to check the centering of the bit in the mounting plate and was told that the centering disc has a much better fit with the alignment pin. This should allow for more accurate marking and drilling of the mounting holes. Flat bottom holes are the way to go and I'll get some pan head screws to mount the router. I have access to a Bridgeport at work so it should be an easy task.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sounds Good B_Rod

You don't need a Bridgeport just a drill press and a Forstner Bit,1/16" to start with then the Forstner Bit...

The easy way to get the holes on dead center is to get some longer ones remove the head and grind the screws to a sharp point ( with your battery power drill) then screw them in the router with the sharp point sticking out and place in on the plate (with the line up pin and brass guide in place) and then tap the base with a hammer, this will mark the base just right then drill the holes out with the 1/16" then flip it over and use the 1/2" /5/8" Forstner Bit and put in the pocket holes then drill it out to the right size hole for the mounting screws......

========
Just a note**** you can get the extra screws from just about any ACE hardware for Penney's..


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

This is why I like Oak Park. They WILL and DO make things right.


----------



## B_Rod (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello, I finally got my blank(no router mounting holes) router mounting plate on Saturday and sadly it is a very poor fit in my table. There is easily 1/8" of slop all they way around when installed in the table top. I'm glad I checked it first before drilling holes for my router.

Does Oak park match their mounting plates and table tops? The original one I got with the table had zero slop but the replacement is sloppy. I guess I'll call them in the morning, again. 

I may just box the whole thing up and send it back to them. I'm very disappointed right now.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

The plate itself should fit "snug", just needs a light "tap" with your hand to drop in place. There should be NO slop.

I would give them a call.


----------



## B_Rod (Jan 7, 2008)

I was too busy at work today to give them a call so I will try again tomorrow. I'm guessing they probably match the plate to the table when you buy the kit because the first plate fit perfectly, the second not so good.

Just disappointed because it's been three weeks since I ordered and haven't cut a darn thing on the router table! I bought a plasma tv that will get here in about two more weeks and I am going to build a motorized lift cabinet for the tv. I figured it would be a good project to get acquainted with a router table.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Sounds like a neat project, B_Rod. How about posting some pictures when you get into it?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I understand your frustration. If you continue to have problems, perhaps give Mike a pm. He may be able to give you a helping hand with OP.


----------

